# BSOD after installing graphicscard drivers



## FreekNL (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

After an evening and a day wasted googling for the solution, i give up and hope you guys can help me. 

I'm getting an BSOD 116 igdkmd64.sys after i try to update my ATI graphics card driver.

now the problem is that everytime i update the drivers, they install and a reboot gets prompted, i reboot my pc and than when windows starts up, i get the welcome screen, and after that a blackscreen..can see and move my mouse, screen goes black and BSOD
BSOD error: STOP error 0x00000116

the only way for me to get back into windows is going into safe mode uninstalling driver and running driversweeper, only than i can boot into windows again normally.

now little googling says its either a driver issue or an overheating issue.
The overheating issue is bollocks so its a driver issue..well duh since i just tried updating my drivers..

First question that comes to mind..am i trying to install the proper drivers?
Answer: yes i am. Ive downloaded the drivers manually and let that ATI driver search tool search for it, both come up with the same driver and both come up with the same crash.

simple systemrestore isnt the fix here, since for some strange reason i cant get any restorepoint that dates from before yesterday when i started installing these drivers (yes yes i know shoulda made 1 myself but little too late now. since i cant roll back my system and im currently looking at a 800x600 screen)

what ive done and tried so far:
-uninstall old driver, reboot, install new driver = bsod
-uninstall old driver, reboot, driversweeper, install new driver = bsod
-install new driver over old driver = bsod
-boot into safemode, uninstall new driver, reboot into safemode, install new driver = bsod

then i downloaded the individual drivers and tried all of the above again with the individual drivers instead of the CCC package. all the same result, a bsod

went into device manager, disabled the entire vid card. rebooted windows so it could find the card as 'new hardware' and tried all of the above once more...= bsod

tried installing the previous drivers (11.11) and same result: bsod
(i actually had these drivers before all this happend)

I even let the CCCpackage extract, to cancel it and then via Device manager let my pc search for new drivers, (which they found ofcourse, as i had extracted em) and so making windows do the update itself. still same bsod result.

did a bit more google...as if i havent done enough of that already by now..
saw a suggestion to do a windows memory test..did the test, end result: no problems were found.

I've attached requested info in the sticky.

Here's the rest of the info:

*·* OS: Windows 7 with SP1 64bit *·* What was original installed OS on system? win7 sp1 *·* its a full retail version *·* Age of system (hardware): i've build this pc 3-4 month back. *· *have not reinstalled the OS (yet) *· *CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3.40 ghz *· *Video Card: ATI HD6800 x2 *· *MotherBoard: asus rog maximus iv extreme-z *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage: Corsair HX 850W
I hope you can make sense of this and help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

First, are you sure this is correct?:


> I'm getting an BSOD 116 igdkmd64.sys after i try to update my ATI graphics card driver.


If it is, then the error is in an Intel video driver - NOT in an ATI video driver Driver Reference Table
Do you have any idea why Intel graphics are installed on this system?
If you have an Intel graphics card in the system - uninstall it's software and then remove the card from the system.
In any case, UNINSTALL the Intel graphics adapter software before proceeding.

Running the memory dumps from 30 Dec 2011 to the present (15 of them)

perfmon shows problems with your ATI video card and it's High Definition Audio.

MSINFO32 also shows that your USB controller drivers aren't installed. Please visit the Asus website and install both the chipset drivers and the USB 3.0 drivers for your system.

MSINFO32 errors point to video (STOP 0x116) - doesn't specify Intel or ATI. Troubleshooting info here: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Older versions of Samsung KIES are known to cause BSOD's. Please ensure that you have installed the latest, Win7 compatible version.

All but one of the memory dumps were STOP 0x116 - nearly all blame the Intel graphics drivers. These troubleshooting procedures are what needs to be done: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-24086-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 11:10:25.150 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:53.930
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0974c010 fffff880`0582d070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-27222-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 08:00:02.763 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:51.433
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09dde1a0 fffff880`05836070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-28875-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 07:03:46.950 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:51.731
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09b74010 fffff880`05865070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-26114-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 06:14:33.416 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:53.197
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09974010 fffff880`05863070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-25131-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 05:45:38.506 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.286
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`099b6010 fffff880`06649070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-17565-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 05:18:57.534 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:38.315
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`08ee7010 fffff880`05851070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-33961-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 04:58:35.605 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52.386
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0988b010 fffff880`0585e070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-29780-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 04:42:02.816 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:57.486
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0987a010 fffff880`0584c070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-39015-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-27783-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 17:54:29.328 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.108
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09de4010 fffff880`06660070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-26941-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 17:35:51.700 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:01.481
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09b574e0 fffff880`0584c070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-38329-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-19874-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 16:41:55.378 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.158
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`094ea010 fffff880`05634070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-27424-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 16:37:11.474 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:56.255
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+2a070 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0869e4e0 fffff880`0584b070 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-35615-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\123011-19203-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec 30 09:32:27.256 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:03:58.926
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetNextNode+15 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!MiGetNextNode+15
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`0f0ccc81 fffff880`0357dfa8 fffff880`0357d800
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## FreekNL (Jan 15, 2012)

First, thanks for your reply.



usasma said:


> First, are you sure this is correct?:
> 
> If it is, then the error is in an Intel video driver - NOT in an ATI video driver Driver Reference Table
> Do you have any idea why Intel graphics are installed on this system?
> ...


Yes im sure its the error i'm getting.
For 2 reasons; ive disabled automatic restart after a bsod, so i can read it.
and made a picture of it to be sure aswell.

after i made the post last night i have been doing a bit of searching myself aswell. and with the help of Whocrashed, which also stated the crash was being caushed by the intel driver.

and i basicly started the process of elimination, so i tested the stability of both my memory and the cpu (with memtest and the intelburntest) both came up without any errors. so i know those are ok.

Reason those inteldrivers are on my pc?
Well this pc is the first one I myself have build from scratch.
And what i did was go to the ASUS website and downloaded chipset etc from there. and come to think of it (whilst looking at the asuswebby right now..) there is a vga driver there...and perhaps i've downloaded and installed that one aswell by mistake...
gotta admit this being my first pc build i was nervous to mess anything up and perhaps messed it up trying not to mess up (if you understand that  )

right now i will uninstall the intel graphics driver.
and if i understand it correct i should be able to install the ati driver no problem?
and i will be back ( i hope)


----------



## FreekNL (Jan 15, 2012)

figured i make a new post instead of edit my other one.

I've uninstalled the intel graphics driver.
Very, very strange though.
In my Device Manager (i dont know if this is the proper english term for it, since im using a dutch version of windows so i'm translating this i hope correctly )
But in the Device Manager under the tab Screenadapters it says:
-AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
-AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
-Intel(r) HD Graphics Family

2 times my graphicscard, is correct since im using a dual card.
but under that the intel hd graphics family, i dont understand that because i haven't installed an intel graphicscard in my pc ( i know this for a fact)..i know what i put in there and what not.
So why is it in there?! can it be that its some form of internal graphicscard in my motherboard? (asus rog maximus iv extreme-z)
This is simply a guess though, as you can tell my knowlegde of computers is probably not even a 10th of what you guys know. Maybe you can shed some light on that for me?

But first time i went into device manager, right clicked the intel graphics family, and selected undo installation + remove driver. Rebooted, and first thing windows does is search for drivers for the Intel HD Graphics Family. - Wait, what?! - 
So went into device manager again and this time i selected the option to switch it off. Done this, rebooted. All good. (in device manager the intel graphics family still shows up, but with a little arrow pointing downwards now, indicating its turned off.)
Installed latest ati drivers, rebooted, and no bsod!
after that i installed the amd profile for my card, which fixed the high definition audio problem.
I've also installed the usb drivers again, strange because i had installed those when i build my pc already. For some unknown reason they were gone?


wow! Ive spend my saturday evening (its ok, i went clubbing on friday already :wink: ) and my entire sunday on this and you just fix it with 1 single post!

Thank you so much for your assistance!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't fix it - you did! Great work!

I have to wonder if there's an Intel graphics card installed in your system.
It's not a part of your motherboard (I checked that at the Asus website).
So I'd have to ask you to look at the back of your computer (maybe post a picture of it?)

Look to see if there is an extra place to plug a monitor in? If so, that may be the Intel video card.


----------



## FreekNL (Jan 15, 2012)

without your help, i wouldnt have fixed it. So i maybe the hands, but it was your brain that helped me.

Attached 2 pictures of my pc (hey give me a chance to show off my pc and ill take it  )

As you can see on the picture from the back.
There are indeed 2 places to plug in a monitor. But both of them are from my ATI hd6800. So that would mean that the other plug on the dual gpu is an Intel? That wouldnt make a lot of sense i think? For an intelcard to be integrated into an ati card?

(oh and in case you are wondering, at the top the cable you see going from my usb port, via entry where watercooling pipes normally go into the case..thats because of the case im using, the coolermaster haf x. Great case but only real problem i got with it is that yes it got usb ports in the front, but the only way to enable these ports in the front is by running a usb cable from the back usb ports on the motherboard into the case itself to these front ports...coolermaster knows this so the cable you see if actually one that came with the case..)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't figure out where the Intel card is coming from. Maybe it got stuck in the system when the drivers installed?

I'd wonder if the Intel card came back after reinstalling Windows - but that's a drastic step just to satisfy my curiosity!

Thanks!


----------

